# Bruit CPU sur PB15" info !



## rtype (30 Décembre 2003)

Jaimerais revenir sur le problème que rencontre certain dentre nous , à savoir un bruit parasite provenant soit du CPU ou du GPU sur les PB 15  superdrive dont le numéro de série commence par V7348..... je sais que peux semble touché par ce phénomène mais ceux qui le sont comprendrons de quoi je parle ,pour le moment le seul moyen de jouir de son PB en silence (et encore !!!) et de règle les paramètres de vitesse sur automatique ou faible 
Pour le moment du côté de chez Apple on ne sais rien , donc évité de renvoyer inutilement votre machine sans avoir au préalable et par écrit identifié le problème et surtout les conditions dans lesquels il se produit ! , sinon il reviendra tel quel ! , si certain dentre vous veulent tout de même tenter le coup , jai decouvert au hasard une petite application (Cheesetracker voir plus bas ) un programme de musique 
il suffit de régler le paramètre de vitesse sur maximum , de lancer le programme et de faire bouger la fenêtre ou se balader dans les menus BAAAAAAH cest lhorreur !!! , ça grésille et çà siffle à mort et cest très audible , pourquoi celui la plus quun autre je sais pas , mais jai testé sur un PB12 il est tout a fait silencieux !, rien de tel pour faire constater (un conseil que m'a donné le type de chez Apple que j'ai eu au tel. se matin) se problème désagréable à un centre de réparation agrée ! 
Je voudrais aussi revenir sur le fait que comme peux dentre nous somme touché par cest tsiuuit stiuuuuitiitttt !!! certains ne comprennent pas que lon poste à ce sujet , perso , je ne cherche pas a donner mauvaise réputation a Apple , je cherche simplement à pouvoir travailler (et jouer !) sur une machine ( à 3024 euros) dans de bonne condition 
parce que je le redis même si la machine tourne parfaitement bien ,cest très ch.... 

Je posterais sûrement un message semblable sur dautre forum parce que comme dit 
le dicton plus ont est de fou plus ont pleure .... 

http://www.reduz.com.ar/cheesetronic/


----------



## vincmyl (30 Décembre 2003)

C'est que les modeles Superdrive qui sont atteinds??


----------



## rtype (30 Décembre 2003)

bien sur le superdrive en lui même n'a rien à voir , mais bon comme les modèles superdrive fournis en standard par Apple ont un CPU cadencé à une fréquence plus élevée 1,25 Ghz contre 1 Ghz pour le modèle combo et comme la vitesse semble être un facteur aggravant dans ce désagrément , qui sais ??? et puis surtout la plupart des possesseurs touché ont la version superdrive donc la version à 1,25 Ghz


----------



## vincmyl (30 Décembre 2003)

Ok parce que moi j'ai la version combo


----------



## qslprod (31 Décembre 2003)

hello rtype 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai la meme config que tois et je suis touché par le bruit (meme semaine de fab), tu pense qu'il faut envoyer le powerbook ?

Peux tu me tenir au courant de tes recherches mais aussi de la comunication d'Apple + apple care à ce sujet ?

Merci d'avance, @+ qslprod


----------



## rtype (31 Décembre 2003)

Salut à toi Qslprod , 

Et bien la réponse est simple , les différents techniciens de lassistance Apple que jai eu au téléphone mon tous dit la même chose a savoir  non ce nest pas normal , la machine doit être silencieuse mis à part  les bruits mécaniques provoqué par le disque dure , le combo ou superdrive et le ventilateur  pour ce qui est de la solution , jen parle déjà plus haut , le problème n est par reconnu pas Apple Pour le moment , il faut (conseil des techniciens de chez Apple ) faire constater le défaut par un technicien de chez Apple ou Agrée par Apple et renseigner le mieux possible les conditions dans lesquelles il ce produit (réglage de la vitesse sur maximale et évidemment ne pas être dans un lieu bruyant ! ....voir les autres post sur le sujet sur Mac génération et sur Powerbook-fr ( http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1153)  ) dans tout les cas je pense quil vaut mieux signaler le problème à lassistance technique et ouvrir un dossier ( il faut attendre le 02 janvier , pour le moment leur base de donnée et en cour de maintenance) pour garder une trace de ce petit problème qui même si il ne nous empêche pas de travailler ce révèle parfois très gênant , comme cela si Apple reconnaît le défaut (comme pour les écrans ) il sera alors plus facile dobtenir gain de cause !
Mais laissons çà de côté pour le moment , ce soir cest la fête !!! , alors passé tous une bonne nuit de saint sylvestre et à lannée prochaine sur les forums


----------



## PowerMan (31 Décembre 2003)

Moi aussi je suis atteins par se bruit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais moi c'est sur mon 17" à 1.33Ghz...


----------



## vincmyl (31 Décembre 2003)

Et les 15" combo sont ils touchés?


----------



## melaure (31 Décembre 2003)

Vous n'allez pas rassurer mon confrère Julien. Dejà que son Alu va avoir des taches blanches et vas surement cramer, si en plus il doit faire du bruit !


----------



## vincmyl (31 Décembre 2003)

Pas cool ca fait beaucoup pour un seul ordi


----------



## ericb (3 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour,

J'interviens peut-être un peu tard, mais j'ai résolu un  problème de bruit sur mon powerbook (alu 15" Superdrive) en éteignant l'entrée micro.
C'était l'entrée son (le micro interne) qui provoquait un Larsen quand le niveau sonore était trop important.
Cela se passe dans Préférences Systèmes --&gt; Audio --&gt; entrée (je sais plus, je n'ai que l'ibook en ce moment)

AMHA : plus qu'un problème de fonctionnement, c'est un problème de conception. 

Et bonne année à toutes et à tous

-- 
ericb


----------



## Thinkar (4 Janvier 2004)

eeeuhhhh.. chez moi a change absolument rien...


----------



## rtype (4 Janvier 2004)

Merci beaucoup de ton aide Ericb mais malheureusement ce n'est pas le même problème ! dommage 
Et merci à vous tous qui poster ici ou ailleurs pour faire avancer 
le shmilblick !


----------



## melaure (4 Janvier 2004)

La seule fois ou j'ai vu ça était avec la première carte accélératrice 68040 de mon LCII. C'était une micromac et la sortie son etait horiblement parasité par un son très aigüe. Un patch du driver da la carte à corriger le problème. Comme quoi parfois ça peut être logiciel ...


----------



## qslprod (4 Janvier 2004)

hello, et bonne année 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce probleme (petit bruit du post) peut il diminuer les perfs du proc, est il révelateur d'un mauvais fonctionnement de la puce (probleme de gravure ou autre ?).

Cette question me parait importante. Certe le bruit n'est pas tres agréable mais il reste "gérable"... par contre si il peut y avoir des problemes de performances c'est plus grave.

Si vous avez des elements de reponses, n'hésitez pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+ qslprod


----------



## qslprod (4 Janvier 2004)

C encore moi, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai fait mon premier test x bench pour voir sur mon alu 15" 1,25 SD.
Conditions du test : Secteur, aucune appli ouverte ni clic durant le test. Reglage de l'ordi dans economie d'energie sur maxi, proc en maxi egalement.

Resultât global : 116,41
Résultât CPU TEST : 151,07

Qu'en pensez vous ? 

Comme c mon premier mac, je n'ai pas trop de references


----------



## rtype (4 Janvier 2004)

Non , je ne crois pas que ce problème puisse avoir une incidence
sur les performances , le seul problème et que pour s'en débarrassé il faut régler la gestion de la machine sur automatique (et encore !!!) et la évidement les perfs en prennent un coup , mais vous avais fait le petit test dont je parle plus haut ?? à savoir coller son oreille sur l'arrière du PB entre la trappe d'accès à la ram et le bouton de mise en marche (en perf maximale ) !!


----------



## qslprod (4 Janvier 2004)

test fait : pas mal de boucan....

sinon, mon x bench il est dans la normalité ?

@+ qslprod


----------



## vincmyl (5 Janvier 2004)

Moi j'ai tout mes réglages sur Automatic....et je n'ai pas de bruit...


----------



## rtype (6 Janvier 2004)

Pour Qslprod , mes résultat au test Xbench 

Global : 112,5
CPU test : 149,5


----------



## qslprod (7 Janvier 2004)

hello rtype 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bon et bien je suis content que l'on ait le meme resultat sous x bench mais il faudrait les resultats de qqun qui n'ait pas notre probleme de bruit pour etre sur 

A+ qslprod


----------



## qslprod (14 Janvier 2004)

hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




des news pour ce bruit mega penible.... ?

Des news des sav, d'apple ? 
A plus


----------



## vincmyl (14 Janvier 2004)

Quelq'un a t il l'opportunité de l'enregistrer ce bruit?


----------



## rtype (14 Janvier 2004)

ce soir , ce nest pas possible , mais demain je regarderais pour réaliser un enregistrement ,ce ne devrait pas être bien dur dautant plus que le bruit est plutôt audible sur mon PB

A bientôt


----------



## vincmyl (14 Janvier 2004)

Ok ca serait pas mal merci


----------



## rtype (14 Janvier 2004)

voilà , j'ai réalisé un enregistrement avec les moyens du bord , et c'est de l'analogique vite fait !( donc pas terrible ), le micro est placé sur le touch pad , les 4 dernières seconde je repasse en mode faible dans économie d'énergie

comment je fais pour poster le fichier ???


----------



## vincmyl (14 Janvier 2004)

Bonne question ????


----------



## chagregel (14 Janvier 2004)

Ca c'est cool... merci!

Pour le poster, je pense que le meilleur moyen est de l'heberger sur tes pages perso (que tu dois avoir avec ton FAI).

Ensuite, tu nous donne l'adresse directement genre http://perso.trucmuche.com/sondumicroddemonpowerbook.mov


et voilou


----------



## qslprod (14 Janvier 2004)

cool on va pouvoir voir si c la meme chose.

J'ai une question, ce bruit touche t-il tous les powerbooks ?
A ton une serie defectueuse ?

A+ qslprod


----------



## rtype (15 Janvier 2004)

pas de chance , wanadoo Belgique c'est fait racheter par tascali il y a quelques temps déjà et pour le moment on ne peut plus activer les pages web ,çà fait déjà un petit moment d'ailleurs ! si quelqu'un a une solution  !


----------



## chagregel (15 Janvier 2004)

Ouvre un compte chez free pour un mail et tu auras 100 Mo (la je suis pas sur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Sinon contact moi en MP, je ferais l'upload  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## vincmyl (15 Janvier 2004)

On attend hihihih non je plaisante prends ton temps


----------



## qslprod (15 Janvier 2004)

hello rtype, 

Tente un gratuit de type chez.com ou alors free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon il pese combien ton sond car par mail ca le fait peut être ?

a+


----------



## chagregel (16 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> On attend hihihih non je plaisante prends ton temps



C'est pô ma faute, je n'ai pas de nouvelles, il s'est peut etre absenté...


----------



## rtype (16 Janvier 2004)

Bonsoir à tous , 

Cest étrange , jai pourtant bien envoyé le fichier à Chagregel hier dans la soirée !!
Au fait , ton compte est toujours valable ( chagregel@yahoo.fr ) ?
Sinon , je veux bien envoyé le fichier à qslprod mais à quelle adresse ?
Je précise à nouveau que la qualité du son nest pas terrible!!! (j'ai utilisé un minidisk avec un micro cravate) mais avec un volume sonore élevé çà passe 

A+


----------



## qslprod (16 Janvier 2004)

hello rtype et les autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas de probleme pour l'adresse mail, tu peux  m'envoyer le fichier sur :
qslprod@yahoo.fr

Merci d'avance on se tient au courant


----------



## chagregel (17 Janvier 2004)

rtype a dit:
			
		

> chagregel@yahoo.fr



Vi en théorie ca marche mais yahoo impose un quota de 6Mo, 
si le fichier est plus gros swiqzzzz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ou peut etre est il dans le courier indésirable....

Je vais voir ca !


----------



## chagregel (17 Janvier 2004)

Je l'ai bien recu,

par contre j'entend pas grand chose mais mes hp sont pas top alors voila  :

http://mapage.noos.fr/chagregel/son
(faites un click droit ou ctrl / telecharger...)


----------



## rtype (17 Janvier 2004)

C'est vrais pour une écoute valable ,il faut mettre le volume très fort , je suis désolé mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé un moyen pour obtenir un enregistrement plus correct !! en plus il y a le bruit de fond du disque dur qui tourne et cela n'arrange rien !


----------



## qslprod (18 Janvier 2004)

hello 

Rtype, je n'ai pas recu ton mail (peut être la limite pour moi aussi coté taille de la piece jointe.

Sinon la page web vers noos ne marche pas (que du texte incompréhensible, que ce soit avec safari ou avec explorer)

On se tiens au courant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai bien envie de savoir si ce son est identique à celui de mon alu....


----------



## McBuffy (18 Janvier 2004)

qslprod a dit:
			
		

> Sinon la page web vers noos ne marche pas (que du texte incompréhensible, que ce soit avec safari ou avec explorer)



Il faut cliquer sur le lien en appuaynt sur la touche ctrl en même temps, ensuite dans le menu tu choisis "Télécharger sur le disque", après pour le lire tu devras peut-être rajouter .mp3 au fichier.


----------



## chagregel (18 Janvier 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> (faites un click droit ou ctrl / telecharger...)


Faut lire jusqu'au bout M.qslprod   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Normalement, itunes ou VLC le lit sans changer d'extention


----------



## qslprod (21 Janvier 2004)

Hello everybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C bon j'ai pu écouter (on me l'a envoyé par mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )le fichier mp3 et je confirme que j'ai bien le meme bruit (intensité , tonalité et tout et tout....

Ce bruit est tres penible surtout quand on a pas de musique en fond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais envoyer mon pwb en sav car il est bourré de defauts, j'en profiterais pour le signaler.

Si qqun a eu Apple ou Fnac au tel pour ce probleme, faire suivre les echos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




qslprod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A+


----------



## grougy (21 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai également ce problème depuis quelques temps, je ne peux pas dire si c'est depuis le début, j'étais trop concentré à régler les problemes de taches blanches, de carte vidéo défectueuse et de pixels morts...

En tout cas le numéro de série est le même que celui ci-sité. 

Juste une question, est-ce que pqrmis vous qqu'un à rajouté de la ram en plus de la ram d'origine, ça pourrai être une raison non ? En tout cas je suis à 768Mb. 

Voilà en attendant la suite.


----------



## vincmyl (21 Janvier 2004)

Quelle est la semaine incriminée? moi mon Alu date de la semaine 37 c'est un combo..si quelqu'un a des problèmes avec son ordi de la meme semaine?????


----------

